# Animated Trekkies Unite!



## MA-Caver (Apr 21, 2011)

Browsing around I found the complete series of the Animated Star Trek series that I used to watch as a kid ... This link will take you to the first episode and all others. I watched the first three... actually ... they're not bad at all. The animation is a bit wooden and dated but story-lines are pretty good. Able to do stuff that the live action series could not. 
Enjoy! 
http://www.startrek.com/watch_episode/P_GVgym55YhMP2Zxsa2OCat9fyJ0N3mP


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the box set, paid $15 for it.  It's eh, but still good for what it is (70's American Saturday Cartoons)


----------



## granfire (Apr 21, 2011)

Pass the Captain Crunch...


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 22, 2011)

granfire said:


> Pass the Captain Crunch...


Sure thing... but don't get any on the carpet... my mom would raise hell about it, and we'd have to eat back at the table again.


----------



## granfire (Apr 22, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Sure thing... but don't get any on the carpet... my mom would raise hell about it, and we'd have to eat back at the table again.




eeeww, like the little kids.....


----------

